# argos vivariums need advise



## Nivek__81 (Jan 27, 2010)

*ive been looking for a vivarium to house a brizilian rainbow boa that im getting soon, but because of the high humidity wood isnt ideal and gass ones can be expencive!!! found a plastic one on the argos web site but im not sure how good it will be any body help me please ????*


----------



## paraman (Oct 27, 2007)

Nivek__81 said:


> *ive been looking for a vivarium to house a brizilian rainbow boa that im getting soon, but because of the high humidity wood isnt ideal and gass ones can be expencive!!! found a plastic one on the argos web site but im not sure how good it will be any body help me please ????*


 
If its a penine viv they seem to be a bit underventilated and to be honest the ones Ive seen smell like a polecat. The polythene is quite thin and they are dark inside due to the colour. Ive had a couple of serious looks at them for my false water cobra for the same reasons as you but Im not convinced about them yet.


----------



## Nivek__81 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks do you know anywere to get good glass vivs


----------



## wallakenne (Nov 5, 2008)

on here and gumtree you can get some bargains like


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

argos sell vivs?!


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Wood is fine if you seal all the joints with Aquarium Grade Silicon Sealer, and allow it to cure for a couple of days until you cannot smell vinegar from the viv. 

Ours has been in one for over a year now and no problems. :2thumb: You do need to remember to do under the runners as well though.


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

The other option is to get a rhino viv or a herptek one from eurorep: they are expensive but will last and keep the heat well.


----------



## nuttycrunch (Apr 28, 2009)

they also sell  Snake/Lizard Starter Kit. and yet there is no mention of it including any form of heating or uv lighting. Ok uv ligjhting isnt strictly neccesary for snakes but there should still be a heater and thermostat included


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

hey

yes the vivs in argos are penine vivs. i have had one of these and as mentioned above they have very poor ventalation and do pong abit. they are ok if you can put up with the smell as long as you add more vents in the viv.

if you can afford it though go for a herptek or rhino viv imo!


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

they are very prone to warpind and the dorrs like to fall out, they can also be popped out quite easily by a snake


----------



## Scaredy cat (Jan 16, 2010)

i got good glass viv from guy off ebay he is based in leicester and had to collect, its worth a look on ebay:2thumb:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Argos viv is a Penine. These are next to useless except for temperate amphibians. The ventilation is appalling - I used one to house a colony of pygmy chameleons and ended up buying a large exoterra, as the ventilation was so poor that I ended up with mould everywhere.
The other problem is heating them - if you use a mat underneath, the plastic is such poor quality that it warps upwards, creating a huge bulge going into the viv which you then can't straighten out. You can't use over head heating as the heat produced will simply melt the plastic!!
I have been told that the only way they have been successfully heated is by wrapping a large heat mat all the way round from one side, round the back, to the other side, taping it in place, coveing the mat with polystyrene to prevent heat loss, and then only using the viv in a heated room.
If it is for a temperate species that needs no heating I am sure they are great, but in general, they are a waste of money.


----------



## Deano (Oct 26, 2006)

A normal viv made out of melanine coated furniture board with the joints sealed is fine for a BRB. Adults don't need high (dripping) humidity in the whole viv anyway, just provide a humid hide.

No water falls, misting machines, daily sprays.... big bowl and a humid hide, easy, no need for loads of equipment, effort and special enclosures!!!


----------

